
Ask HN: How are you using React server-side rendering? - geyang
My app (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.escherpad.com) is using angular, and I have decided that I&#x27;m going to rewrite it in angular2 after research both react and angular2.
The reason I want server-side rendering is for SEO, because I want to serve these collaboratively editable documents as blog posts. My friend at a large startup mentioned that they are using react for quite a few projects so I want to ask here:<p>&quot;are you using react in a project with server-side rendering? and how are you using it?&quot;<p>Thanks!
======
sprobertson
Yes. Using it on several sites to serve a whole page instead of an empty
frame. It's a big help for search engine crawlers, page caching, and
javascript-adverse users. For highly interactive uses (as I assume a
collaborative document editor would be) it is still useful as React can
bootstrap its initial state on top of this pre-rendered HTML.

